# We are up and running !



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

This is cooler than I expected too! I stressed out w----a----y tooo much !
The Millwright Mega V is soo smooth,, and the V Carve pro , is really easy to work with as well.
Thanks for everyone's help,,,,, it was kind of weird to see it take off with v-bit in it the very first time, cutting a piece of cedar,,, cut it butter!
makita router was not crazy loud ,but i wear ear plugs anyways,,,

Have a blessed day,
Ray


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Sounds great Ray, look forward to some pics of your work!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats, Ray! You know the saying - no photos means it didn't happen.  

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what they said.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

What he said they said. But seriously, how about a picture or two?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

congrats


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

When you say the software is easy, what was the learning curve?


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

mgmine said:


> When you say the software is easy, what was the learning curve?


 I'll start with the easy one . There was a little learning curve but I know from past learn the basics best you can and add on from there, like building a foundation. When I finally put a v bit in the router and plugged it up, was the first time I transferred a file from v carve pro to ugs, other than I let it run air a little testing everything. There is tons of stuff I am still learning , but I really try to anticipate the little things that causes bad stuff.
I am very pleased with V carve pro. I actually did the programs to run all these little test runs , 4 total in about 10 minutes tops. I did the bigger star not really measuring like I should have on a piece cedar just to see it cut something. Then I downsized it about an inch, cut it again. The I put a circle in the smaller star and cut it, this was all very quick and easy. I remembered I told myself I would carve Jesus is Lord in my first piece, so I went back selected the vector on the circle, typed it in, saved it, sent it carved it. I forgot to turn the router back on in the down leg of the L, OPPS. ;0 But I am very pleased with V carve pro, I am in it for the long haul.
Pictures and tiny video soon, I'll have to call my granddaughter , the smart one on computers, 

Have a blessed day , 
Ray


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

Old Ray said:


> I'll start with the easy one . There was a little learning curve but I know from past learn the basics best you can and add on from there, like building a foundation. When I finally put a v bit in the router and plugged it up, was the first time I transferred a file from v carve pro to ugs, other than I let it run air a little testing everything. There is tons of stuff I am still learning , but I really try to anticipate the little things that causes bad stuff.
> I am very pleased with V carve pro. I actually did the programs to run all these little test runs , 4 total in about 10 minutes tops. I did the bigger star not really measuring like I should have on a piece cedar just to see it cut something. Then I downsized it about an inch, cut it again. The I put a circle in the smaller star and cut it, this was all very quick and easy. I remembered I told myself I would carve Jesus is Lord in my first piece, so I went back selected the vector on the circle, typed it in, saved it, sent it carved it. I forgot to turn the router back on in the down leg of the L, OPPS. ;0 But I am very pleased with V carve pro, I am in it for the long haul.
> Pictures and tiny video soon, I'll have to call my granddaughter , the smart one on computers,
> 
> ...


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

congratulations! what a great start!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, I firmly believe that no one can top that! What a great first carve. 👍👍


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great outcome Ray.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm feeling a little more comfortable with it now. Messed up my first piece, learning experience, neighbor liked it so that's cool. I was using pieces of cedar I already cut for something else, that worked perfect for trying this out, getting used to it. I can see this be coming addictive in a good way. I want to / will teach my grand children how to do this as well. A really good friend of mine passed a couple weeks ago that always encouraged me to push my abilities to the limit and beyond as well. I might have just said this stuff seems too difficult to learn, without that kind of encouragement. 
I AIN'T EVEN GOT STARTED YET! 

Have a blessed day everyone, 
Ray


----------



## RaymondLP (Mar 1, 2021)

1fizgig said:


> Sounds great Ray, look forward to some pics of your work!


Work in progress, pictures will come.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

Can't believe this is your first one. Great outcome, congratulations!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Old Ray said:


> I AIN'T EVEN GOT STARTED YET!


Here's a little tip for you, Ray; run your toolpath again to clean up the lettering or other engraving. You might drop Z by 0.001" for the second pass in softer woods but that should clean it up nicely.

David

PS - good job on your first project!!!


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Old Ray said:


> This is cooler than I expected too! I stressed out w----a----y tooo much !
> The Millwright Mega V is soo smooth,, and the V Carve pro , is really easy to work with as well.
> Thanks for everyone's help,,,,, it was kind of weird to see it take off with v-bit in it the very first time, cutting a piece of cedar,,, cut it butter!
> makita router was not crazy loud ,but i wear ear plugs anyways,,,
> ...


I have the same setup as you. While you are learning, take baby steps. Here is a link to Mark Lindsay's tutorials CNC for Beginners - YouTube 

You will learn a LOT from him when you are just getting started. He takes it nice and slow you understand better.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

My 3rd shot at it, and thank you everyone for your advice/help/ and encouragement. We are caught up at work now, my real job , so looking forward to this weekend  That is my Grand father's putty knife , he would be proud.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Love the cedar. Great job on the carving. You are going to have a blast with your new tool. 

Next step is to learn to make your own 2.5d patterns.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

kcortese12 said:


> I have the same setup as you. While you are learning, take baby steps. Here is a link to Mark Lindsay's tutorials CNC for Beginners - YouTube
> 
> You will learn a LOT from him when you are just getting started. He takes it nice and slow you understand better.


I have been watching Mark for a while now, he is good and takes it really slow, a great teacher of cnc and V carve. I have also been watching Garrett Fromme as I find myself getting really addicted to running a little something everyday now. I've got to replace my foam board/ wasteboard with a piece of mdf because the foam is ok'ish but it flexes quite a bit. Maybe today I'll get that taken care of, depending on the rain here.

Have a blessed weekend,
Ray


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Here's a little tip for you, Ray; run your toolpath again to clean up the lettering or other engraving. You might drop Z by 0.001" for the second pass in softer woods but that should clean it up nicely.
> 
> David
> 
> PS - good job on your first project!!!


 I did a scripture yesterday and tried the very same thing, I think I dropped it .002 it did very good.
Thank you, have a blessed day,
[Wonders if there is a Betty Ford center for CNC addicts, cause I am needing my fix today! } 
Ray


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

You all probably 'lol' at me using 1" foam board for waste board. I just replaced that with 3/4 mdf , and it just feels better. I ran one piece of mdf carving and it did great. ;0

Kool thing happened when I got the MDF. LOwes had it for $40 bucks a sheet,,, I refused to pay that much. Went across the street to Home Depot they only had one piece , it had a little ding in the edge. whined to the manager for a cut in price, . He instantly gave me 70% off. I got the sheet for $13 bucks and change.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow Ray, that really is a foam spoilboard. I wouldn't think you could cut anything stiffer than foam without it flexing. You'll love the mdf spoilboard, especially when Vcarving. 👍


----------

